# How do I make my car faster?



## sentra*bling* (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a 2001 sentra se and want to know how to make it faster and still be reliabul. What are some cheap mods and should I turbo charge the engine I have or drop an SR20?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe it's me but "cheap mods" and "turbo or drop an sr20" just shouldn't be in the same sentence...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i thought the b15 se had an sr20?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> i thought the b15 se had an sr20?



it does.

sentra*bling*, if you truely do have a 2001 SE, your car has an SR20DE in it. There are many brands of header, intake, and exhaust available, as well as a set of cams from Jim Wolf Technology.

Powertech Imports makes a turbo kit.

Feel free to take a look around the site here and find out more about your engine, which is a little different than the SR20 found in the 91-99 Sentra/SE-R cars.


----------



## 2nrguy (Feb 18, 2005)

your engine has hydraulic cams, so the cams that you will need are going to be diffrent from the rest of the SR20 cams


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

cheap, fast, reliable
you can only have 2. that is the best way to sum it all up.
a lot more is covered in other threads, and companies such as jwt and hotshot make a boat load of good stuff for your engine, but i feel that establishing that is very important.


----------



## alerochi (Nov 5, 2004)

it is very easy drive down hill :fluffy:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

sentra*bling* said:


> I have a 2001 sentra se and want to know how to make it faster and still be reliabul. What are some cheap mods and should I turbo charge the engine I have or drop an SR20?


Cheap and turbocharge should never go in the same sentence. If you truly have a B15 SE, you should already know that you have a SR20 in it. Start there and get back with us.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

first of all, i'm going to go ahead and laugh my ass off, but oh well

read up on your engine ---> SR20DE 
because that's the best way to find out what you want and what not. In your case, you can find stuff with your eyes closed because there has been good years put into the technology adv. for the SR20DE! it's a nice strong engine that can take power. . . for the QR people. . . making it stronger has been a part of the process!

have a nice day :banhump:


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

Like a billion other people have said already, you have an SE, so you already have the venerable SR20 engine. It's a little bit different from the SR20 in the older B13 Sentra, but there are still literally thousands of parts available to you, you lucky bastard.

If you want superfast, think turbo. If you want cheap, forget turbo. If you want to increase your car's quickness in a semi-affordable manner, then the sky's the limit, really. You've got a very well-supported engine, so your choice of aftermarket parts is pretty good.

Try owning a QG18 powered Sentra for a while, and you'll appreciate what you've got there.


----------

